# Ohio public land



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

As I was scouting some public land yesterday I noticed several guys walking around calling on every ridge top. I just don’t understand the logic in educating the birds anymore than they have to be. Very frustrating to say the least.


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome to the new age! There's guys that try and get as many birds as possible on video before season and post them on social media. Of course they do it on public land then come season they head to their private property.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

This weekend was youth season, and it runs all day.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Ky has a no calling before season law , you can use a "locater" call but no turkey call or turkey sounds , someday Ohio may adapt that for public land.
Unfortunately Like the weather, there are things you can't control and taking a mature bird on public land knowing he's been worked every day for two weeks or more is pretty satisfying, after the first 3 or 4 days of open season public birds ( at least where I hunt) have probably heard every sound imaginable regardless of what happened before season.
Good luck and Good hunting!


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

M.Magis said:


> This weekend was youth season, and it runs all day.


I was aware it was youth season. Unfortunately these were just guys hitting their box calls non stop and walking ridge to ridge.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

That’s how they do it on tv


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Least they weren't reaping or whatever . That stuff bugs me . I wish they showed every single time they blew birds out and spooked em and not just the ones they manage to kill.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

I’m waiting on someone to get shot doing the tv tailfan stalk on public.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Part of hunting public land. Just like the guy who walked through my setup on Monday morning. He heard my calling and heard the Tom responding... I hope he sprains an ankle in the woods...


----------

